
Show HN: The missing preview feature for GitHub - pd4d10
https://github.com/pd4d10/octoview
======
fiatjaf
Does it work with Graphviz only?

~~~
fiatjaf
Actually, Graphviz, Video, Font, Microsoft Office.

